# Marriott "pecking order" for requested rooms, views, etc



## Feverdog66 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone knew how Marriott resorts prioritized owners' requests for specific buildings, views, etc?  Is it done differently from one resort to another?  Or is there one master plan for all of them?  I am specifically interested in Ocean Watch, as I am thinking of purchasing one and perhaps two weeks if I would be assured of getting certain views as a multiple week owner. Thanks for your replies...


----------



## rthib (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't believe there is anything contractual about views.
My guess that the top two points categories will be given preference over multiple weeks.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 7, 2011)

Not all of the resorts use the same Priority Placement System, and there are some resorts where a system has not been published.  Across all resorts, though, an owner who is using his/her owned Week will always be placed into the particular unit configuration which s/he purchased.  So if you buy an oceanfront 2BR that's what you'll be able to reserve and use, but there are no guarantees that you'll be able to get the "best" OF 2BR whenever you visit your home resort.

MOW is one of the resorts with a published placement system; this recent post spells it out pretty clearly.

I don't think any of the resorts will guarantee a particular unit or request prior to check-in, but TUG consensus is that you should call the resort a week or two before your stay to make your requests known to the room assigner.

If you want a unit configuration different from what you purchased, your only choices through Marriott are to deposit your Week into II and request an exchange, or, exchange your Week for DC Points.  I'm not sure either of these choices will work for you because with II you are never guaranteed that the particular unit assigned to an II confirmation certificate is the one you'll get, and, if you buy an MOW resale now you will not be able to enroll it in the DC.  You could also attempt to do a private exchange with an owner who has what you want, and wants what you have.  Not sure how successful that type of private exchange could be because one of you would have to give up something more than the other (for example, an oceanfront for an oceanside, a 2BR for a 1BR, etc.)


----------



## potchak (Sep 8, 2011)

Actually in regards to Oceanwatch, I know that Oceanfront units have a specified way they utilize the units as well. We are in process of buying an Oceanfront silver at Oceanwatch and it says that we will get the main building more often than either of the two side bldgs due to the number of ocean front units in those bldgs. I thought this was quite interesting. It is still oceanfront, but much further from the ocean than the two side bldgs.


----------



## Art (Sep 8, 2011)

One gets the view he paid for be it ocean front, ocean side, parking lot or  whatever.

However, within each view category, there are different levels of desirability. As an owner, at most resorts one is at the top of the list for requesting the best view within his ownership category.  However, the likelihood of getting that request filled is a function of how many other owners are going to the resort that week and making  the same request.  To use Marriott Grande Ocean as an example, in seasons where there is high owner occupancy, the resort rotates the most desirable views  among the owners coming back year after year.

So, in legal terms, one gets what he paid for, but not necessarily the best unit  in the category he paid for.

Art


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 9, 2011)

rthib said:


> I don't believe there is anything contractual about views.
> My guess that the top two points categories will be given preference over multiple weeks.



There had better be since I purchased an Ocean Front unit and paid a premium for it. You can bet the view is in the contract. 

With points, you also pay for the view. Ocean front views cost more in the way of points than ocean side or garden view units.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 9, 2011)

Feverdog66 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew how Marriott resorts prioritized owners' requests for specific buildings, views, etc?  Is it done differently from one resort to another?  Or is there one master plan for all of them?  I am specifically interested in Ocean Watch, as I am thinking of purchasing one and perhaps two weeks if I would be assured of getting certain views as a multiple week owner. Thanks for your replies...



With points, you pay for the view.......but not high/low floor.

There is no set priority that I know but, Marriott suggests and most HOA's seem to follow a particular pecking order.

1. Owners staying on their owned time at their home resort in the unit view/style they purchased.

2. Owners who have exchanged back into their home resort, either in a different year or different season. View is not guarenteed to be what the owner purchased. Example: We once locked-off our ocean front unit, stayed in the master suite during our season at our home resort and exchanged back in using the studio for the next year. Instead of an ocean front unit, we were placed in an ocean side unit.

3. Other Marriott owners exchanging into another Marriott resort. 

4. All other exchangers.

Mixed into those basic catagories you have renters who have paid for a specific view and either high or low floor.

Also mixed into each catagory is status within the Marriott system. Multiple week owners typically will get their choice of unit placement before single week owners. Even when staying at your home resort, mult. week owners often get preference over single week owners. This sometimes causes issues as single week owners at resorts where there are a lot of mult. week owners could end up with less desirable unit locations despite staying at their home resort. As an example, Ocean Pointe is very popular with it's owners during Plat. season and in particular, certain weeks during Plat. season. So much so that some single week owners can't get a unit above the third floor during the most popular of weeks. 

I don't know that you'll find a pecking order written down anywhere and I don't believe it's contractual but, every resort has to have some means of unit placement and I doubt that it's just luck of the draw.


----------



## ajlm33 (Sep 9, 2011)

I believe that there is some kind of "pecking order" mentioned in the Marriott edition of the I.I. Directory Book that comes out annually. It is found in the Marriott section at the beginning of the book.

I am a multi-week developer purchased Marriott owner and have always received my requested view even at Marriott resorts that I have traded into. Obviously, I get my purchased view at my home resorts and usually on high floors.

There is no way that I can prove this, but I strongly believe that developer purchased week owners get some sort of view/location preference (or at least I would like to believe so) over resale week owners and obviously over exchangers. Maybe I've just been lucky so far in the past 7 years of ownership but I also know that the room assignment desk knows who purchased direct and who did not. Just my theory.


----------



## potchak (Sep 10, 2011)

I do not understand if we are exchanging in and the owner had lets say an Oceanside unit, why we do not get the oceanside unit. It is what the owner had. It is luck of the draw as it is. Supposedly pulled up my reservation for today at ocean watch and at one point it said Oceanside, which is also what my code was on the exchange, now it is saying Gardenview, and let me tell you, they will hear my displeasure if I end up with a Gardenview unit. Not only are we in process of purchasing an Oceanfront unit there, we are Premier members of the destination club, and Platinum in MR. I would think all of those would buy us some leeway. I will let you know what we end up with.


----------



## tlwmkw (Sep 10, 2011)

Don't expect to get what II says you have even if you own there and are a multiple weeks owner.  We've found it's very variable- sometimes you'll get upgraded and sometimes downgraded and sometimes you get what the exchange says.  I don't see any pattern and we are multi weeks owners in platinum season with premier plus according to points.  Once you go with II all bets are off and you get whatever you get.  If you are using your own week and view you will get that but again may not get the "best" that there is.

tlwmkw


----------



## puckmanfl (Sep 10, 2011)

good morning...

What MVCD is saying is that once the original unit is deposited for trade by the owner, they can take the "view" classification OFF the unit!!!  This is a very neat way of MVCD selling the same unit TWICE.  For example, I own OF at GO plat season.  I deposit this.  MVCD gives the exhanger garden view and rents the OF on Marriott.com for a premium...

When I purchased at Waiohai and Koolina my sales reps BOTH told me if you are mostly purchasing these to trade because of Hawaii trading power, please don't waste your $$$ by purchasing a view, as you lose it as soon as you exchange or deposit and view has no influence on trading power!!!  This is why I own IV at Waiohai and MV at Koolina...

not to use the dreaded word... but it is sort of a pre DC club "skim" placed on "views".  It is also a progressive tax because the skim is not placed on the inferior views....

just sayin"


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 10, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> Don't expect to get what II says you have even if you own there and are a multiple weeks owner.  We've found it's very variable- sometimes you'll get upgraded and sometimes downgraded and sometimes you get what the exchange says.  I don't see any pattern and we are multi weeks owners in platinum season with premier plus according to points.  Once you go with II all bets are off and you get whatever you get.  If you are using your own week and view you will get that but again may not get the "best" that there is.
> 
> tlwmkw



Completely agree with this.  We're multi-week owners with Prem Plus DC status and Plat MR status.  Our last stay at Barony we used DC Points for an oceanside unit.  Although we own OF there and were essentially owners exchanging back in, we were placed in a low-floor oceanside unit in one of the further-back OS buildings - one of the least-desirable OS units on property.  We didn't bother questioning it or fighting it because according to Barony's published Priority Placement list we were due for that placement.  Since for our previous exchange back in we got a high-floor front building OS unit, we were expecting to be rotated to a low-floor back OS building because their placement list states that owners are rotated from "best" to "worst".  I'm actually shocked that with two II exchanges back in to Barony over the years we weren't placed in Gardenview, but maybe that's because both of those stays were during off-seasons when occupancy was low.

I'm always surprised when longtime TUGgers say that they've never heard about Priority Placements and not being guaranteed the view type that's attached to an II confirmation certificate.  They've been doing it that way for at least as long as we've been owners, and I have never taken what's written on an II cert as a guaranteed placement.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 10, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> ... not to use the dreaded word... but it is sort of a pre DC club "skim" placed on "views".  It is also a progressive tax because the skim is not placed on the inferior views....
> 
> just sayin"



AH!  Yes!  I've been saying since the DC came out that depending on what you own II exchanges can have their own form of skim!  Nice to see someone else say it.


----------



## puckmanfl (Sep 10, 2011)

good evening...

The Dc works best for you... 3 bedroom non lockoff owner at a primo joint.  Just about everything is a downtrade for you!!!!

Changed my memorial day surfwatch tio 6 days at Grand Ocean  8/4-8/10  .  During my informal pit stop this past summer, it looked really nice...Want to try the bicycle paths in Sea Pines as well... Most importantly, without the need for a 3 bedroom GO looks awesome.  Also want to chalk up #22 on the MVCD scavenger hunt!!!


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 10, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> What MVCD is saying is that once the original unit is deposited for trade by the owner, they can take the "view" classification OFF the unit!!!  This is a very neat way of MVCD selling the same unit TWICE.  For example, I own OF at GO plat season.  I deposit this.  MVCD gives the exhanger garden view and rents the OF on Marriott.com for a premium...
> 
> ...



We were told the same thing when we bought out ocean front view at Ocean Pointe. Essentially, the view does not exchange.

To date, we have always received the view specified on Marriott.com when I've had the reservation added to their own website.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 10, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> AH!  Yes!  I've been saying since the DC came out that depending on what you own II exchanges can have their own form of skim!  Nice to see someone else say it.



At least with I.I. exchanges, I can control the skim. For the most part, every exchange I've made has been an exchange up in either size or season. 

There have been two notable exceptions. One was a last minute exchange in which I had to exchange down in both size and season. The other will also be a last minute exchange where I have a late deposit on hand with Interval. Whether it turns into a downgrade will depend on what I find available when I decide to use that deposit.

With the Marriott built in points skim, I'm going to be a loser either in view, length of stay, season or size of unit.

FWIW, it appears to me that all points systems have some sort of skim. Some in the form of extra fee's, others in the form of additional required points for short stays. I'm reasonably certain that every system has a charge or built in skim somewhere when you sit down and really examin them but, Marriott's, IMHO, is by far the most in-your-face and harsh skim I've seen. You pay an annual membership fee AND, in most cases, give you fewer points than is required to reserve you home resort week in your owned season.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 10, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> At least with I.I. exchanges, I can control the skim. For the most part, every exchange I've made has been an exchange up in either size or season.
> 
> There have been two notable exceptions. One was a last minute exchange in which I had to exchange down in both size and season. The other will also be a last minute exchange where I have a late deposit on hand with Interval. Whether it turns into a downgrade will depend on what I find available when I decide to use that deposit.
> 
> ...



Honestly, the only way the DC skim would aggravate me to the point where some TUGgers are aggravated by it, is if by enrolling in the DC you also have to give up your rights to use your owned Week(s) the same way you always have.  But you don't give up those rights!  That particular skim (which I bolded) is just a non-issue, IMO.  If you want to use your Week(s) in the unit/season you purchased, it's simple - just don't convert the Week(s) to DC Points!

Granted, there are other ways that owners can be impacted by skim and I agree that sometimes because of those ways, it just doesn't make sense for a Weeks owner to convert to DC Points.  And depending on what you own and how often you pay transaction fees, it may not make sense at all to even consider enrolling in the DC.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 10, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> The Dc works best for you... 3 bedroom non lockoff owner at a primo joint.  Just about everything is a downtrade for you!!!!
> 
> Changed my memorial day surfwatch tio 6 days at Grand Ocean  8/4-8/10  .  During my informal pit stop this past summer, it looked really nice...Want to try the bicycle paths in Sea Pines as well... Most importantly, without the need for a 3 bedroom GO looks awesome.  Also want to chalk up #22 on the MVCD scavenger hunt!!!



We'll be figuring out our plans for next year while we're sitting on the beach at Barony in a few weeks.     It could be we won't be at SW next Memorial Day either.  One of these years we'll be at the same place at the same time, especially if you keep playing Ring Around The Resorts.  :rofl:


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 10, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Honestly, the only way the DC skim would aggravate me to the point where some TUGgers are aggravated by it, is if by enrolling in the DC you also have to give up your rights to use your owned Week(s) the same way you always have.  But you don't give up those rights!  That particular skim (which I bolded) is just a non-issue, IMO.  If you want to use your Week(s) in the unit/season you purchased, it's simple - just don't convert the Week(s) to DC Points!
> 
> Granted, there are other ways that owners can be impacted by skim and I agree that sometimes because of those ways, it just doesn't make sense for a Weeks owner to convert to DC Points.  And depending on what you own and how often you pay transaction fees, it may not make sense at all to even consider enrolling in the DC.



I think the biggest point to keep in mind with me is my aggrivation that I feel cheated out of the ability to use points unless I agree to downgrade. The overall system I think is fine......save for no online access (OK two aggrivating factors but, no online access is a minor aggrivation and not a deal breaker). 

I'd like to be able to at least reserve my Master Suite at my home resort and still have points left over. As it stands now, I don't even have enough points to reserve my master suite at my home resort during the season I purchased, let alone having points left over. This makes the points system to expensive for us to consider using and, it irritates me to no end. 

So I suppose it's not so much the skim as that Marriott didn't hold true to the seasons they lined out when we purchased. In points I can't get what I originally purchased for the amount of legacy points alloted for my owned weeks. For us, this really sucks.


----------



## potchak (Sep 10, 2011)

I would like to say that I was aware of the "prioritization" that marriott puts on units beforehand, doesn't mean I am happy with it. I think it is ridiculous. 

So with that said, apparently Premier status in the destination club and platinum MR status get you absolutely crap. Not only did we get a Garden view, but we also got one of the worst rooms you could get! Ok, the room itself is not horrible, but we cannot sit outside because the fountain is so loud we have to scream to hear each other. Ridiculous! Can't wait to get the survey because I have a lot to say about this one!


----------



## Feverdog66 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input!  It is much appreciated!  Sorry about the room location Michelle :-(     I know it will be better next time !


----------



## dmharris (Sep 12, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> With points, you pay for the view.......but not high/low floor.
> 
> There is no set priority that I know but, Marriott suggests and most HOA's seem to follow a particular pecking order.
> 
> ...



I would amend this a tiny bit:  I know Newport Coast, Grande Vista and Grande Ocean give preference first to multiple week owners of their home resort.


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 13, 2011)

When trading into Waiohai and MOC we have *always* received the view listed on the trade.  Most recent was at MOC last Oct.  One week was a trade: oceanview, second week was our week: gardenview.  We got a great unit for our trade (oceanview).  Same when we have traded into Waiohai.  We leave in a month for Surf Club and Ocean Club.  Not holding my breath for a good unit at either resort.


----------



## jlhworth (Sep 13, 2011)

*Don't feel alone, Michelle.*

My husband and I, too, are Platinum Elite MR, have the Chase card and are multi-platinum week owners (one was developer purchased  ) who joined the DC with premier status.

We are currently at Marriott Mountain Valley Lodge (Is anyone else here? ) , having traded in using the AC we received in II when we joined DC. We believe we have one of the worst possible rooms at the resort! It certainly made me wonder who the other people who are currently here might be! And it's difficult to believe the resort is at capacity at this time of year.

I keep hoping someone will ask how I'm enjoying my stay, because I intend to let them know. We often stay at Marriott hotels and it has been a long, long time that we didn't receive an upgrade. Here, you would think we were second class citizens. :annoyed:


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 13, 2011)

dmharris said:


> I would amend this a tiny bit:  I know Newport Coast, Grande Vista and Grande Ocean give preference first to multiple week owners of their home resort.




At the bottom, I mentioned mult week owners having preference. It's not just at their home resort but also with exchanges. The difference is with exchanges, mult. week owners are typically below single week owners who are staying at their home resort. 

With Marriott there is status. Each resort might handle it a little differently but I haven't seen a great deal of variation.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 13, 2011)

jlhworth said:


> My husband and I, too, are Platinum Elite MR, have the Chase card and are multi-platinum week owners (one was developer purchased  ) who joined the DC with premier status.
> 
> We are currently at Marriott Mountain Valley Lodge (Is anyone else here? ) , having traded in using the AC we received in II when we joined DC. We believe we have one of the worst possible rooms at the resort! It certainly made me wonder who the other people who are currently here might be! And it's difficult to believe the resort is at capacity at this time of year.
> 
> I keep hoping someone will ask how I'm enjoying my stay, because I intend to let them know. We often stay at Marriott hotels and it has been a long, long time that we didn't receive an upgrade. Here, you would think we were second class citizens. :annoyed:



If you used an AC to exchange in, then you would have needed to either call the resort to let them know you're multi-week Marriott owners or had I.I. flag the exchange showing your status with Marriott. Otherwise, you're not only just another exchanger but, your an outside exchanger using an AC. About as low on the totem pole for room placement as you can be. 

The reason I say this is because we once exchanged back into a resort we owned using an non-Marriott unit. The day we were to arrive, I called the resort about our unit placement, mentioning that I understood from the unit configuration on our confirmation that it would be the master suite of a 3 bedroom OF unit. I also mentioned that I knew this because I was an owner at the resort. The girls attitude changed instantly and she told me to ALWAYS either notify the resort we're Marriott owners or have I.I. flag the exchange as Marriott owners. From the way she spoke and judging by our unit location (OF/high floor), I'm almost 100% positive this makes a huge difference.

Don't ever take for granted that an AC received through Marriott automatically flags you as a Marriott owner. If you didn't make sure they knew your status as a Marriott owner, that's most likely the reason for the poor unit location.

BTW, we'll be in Breck next week but, not at MVL.


----------



## potchak (Sep 13, 2011)

Feverdog66 said:


> Thanks everyone for the input!  It is much appreciated!  Sorry about the room location Michelle :-(     I know it will be better next time !



I know it will be too, we bought Silver oceanfront for next year! Guaranteed to be in Starfish, Conch, or Scallop bldgs!



jlhworth said:


> My husband and I, too, are Platinum Elite MR, have the Chase card and are multi-platinum week owners (one was developer purchased  ) who joined the DC with premier status.
> 
> We are currently at Marriott Mountain Valley Lodge (Is anyone else here? ) , having traded in using the AC we received in II when we joined DC. We believe we have one of the worst possible rooms at the resort! It certainly made me wonder who the other people who are currently here might be! And it's difficult to believe the resort is at capacity at this time of year.
> 
> I keep hoping someone will ask how I'm enjoying my stay, because I intend to let them know. We often stay at Marriott hotels and it has been a long, long time that we didn't receive an upgrade. Here, you would think we were second class citizens. :annoyed:



See, I do not understand this! They should be giving priority to us since we are such high ranking members in the MR program and the DC club! I mean, isn't premier like the top 20% of all DC pts? Some preferential treatment is to be expected and we get nothing. I will definitely use my displeasure to my advantage soon. 



dougp26364 said:


> At the bottom, I mentioned mult week owners having preference. It's not just at their home resort but also with exchanges. The difference is with exchanges, mult. week owners are typically below single week owners who are staying at their home resort.
> 
> With Marriott there is status. Each resort might handle it a little differently but I haven't seen a great deal of variation.



I know there is a status, and I thought multi week owners were supposed to be higher on the list.  I have a hard time believing that we are so far down the chain that we got gardenview.


----------



## KarenP (Sep 13, 2011)

I would call Marriott before my trip to have the reservation linked to my Marriott Rewards Points card to make sure you at least are noted as having that status.  You would also get credited with the nights.


----------



## Smooth Air (Sep 14, 2011)

Somebody here has theorized that Marriott Owners who purchased from the Developer ranked higher in the room assignment pecking order than Marriott Owners who purchased Resale.

Over many years we have never seen any evidence to support this theory.
How about you?

Smooth Air


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 14, 2011)

Smooth Air said:


> Somebody here has theorized that Marriott Owners who purchased from the Developer ranked higher in the room assignment pecking order than Marriott Owners who purchased Resale.
> 
> Over many years we have never seen any evidence to support this theory.
> How about you?
> ...



I've never seen a published list that distinguishes between direct purchases and resales.  Only once did a front desk employee mention that she knew we were direct purchasers (it isn't something we mention.)  That one time was an II exchange into Waiohai.  We ended up thrilled with the unit placement she gave us because I'd read on TUG about the awful parking-lot-view units there, and was convinced we'd be in the running for one of those.  Don't know if being direct purchasers helped us but she said it did.   

Since then, we've gotten some great and some not-so-great placements using II exchanges/Getaways and so far one DC exchange, which I figure is how things are supposed to happen if the resorts follow the basic rotational priority placement system that's published.


----------



## jme (Sep 14, 2011)

I for one admire the way Marriott has handled the villa assignments over the years. I feel it's as fair as they can make it, and they've gone the extra mile to make it so. They DO take into account who we are, but sometimes it just doesn't happen, for whatever reason. Perhaps because there ARE others there who have equivalent qualifications or better. The priority ranking is exactly the way it should be, imho. That posted pecking order is extremely fair, and exactly what I want to see. If I had made that list, it would be the same. 

In the "category of owner" being discussed, there are many of us similar to you.....We are also platinum elite rewards members for many years, not just one or two, we purchased 5 high-end developer weeks and own a sixth, and so forth. When we trade somewhere, we are given assignments commensurate with our status but MOSTLY "how we got there", and we are therefore given assignments based on the resort layout and the local "rules", all of which must be taken into account. If we got top villa assignments just because we have status somewhere else, it wouldn't necessarily be fair. 

For example, if we used an AC, are we supposed to get rewarded by getting the Queen's chambers? Hardly. 
.... and that's fair.  Sorry to burst anyone's bubble.

Does someone really expect to get a top villa assignment when paying $199 for a week's stay using an AC?----equivalent to $28.40 a night????? Really? 

I would just be happy they allowed me to stay there all week for a ridiculously low price like that. To complain about that when using an AC is downright selfish, and I don't mind saying so. Likewise, when we RENT, we expect somewhat of a lesser view. When we trade, we also expect similar results. When we use an AC, we expect very little. That is fair. 

And to address a similar issue previously discussed, I also do not believe that someone who trades in should receive the exact same villa DEPOSITED, just because it was written on a piece of paper. It's ridiculous.  What if the owner of the week deposited (gained on trade) traded in a one-BR???  Why should someone expect an oceanfront unit, or even a close-second valued villa, just because someone traded that in?  A trade in is a trade in--- Be happy to be there. 

Most of the time you're trading up anyway, right?...... that's a fair assumption most of the time. Traders should expect to be placed in the sequence as advertised in the pecking order long ago established. And if they traded a one-BR or an off-aseason week for a better week, good gosh don't complain.  I seriously doubt that anyone gave up "something" for "something worse" on a trade. 

Art (hello Art, my good friend) earlier in this thread gave the most succinct, accurate, and appropriate answer to this whole question that I've seen in some time. It's worth re-reading and printing. One thing about Barony and other similar resorts which set their own rules based on their unique local layouts (while still adhering to the basic Marriott trader tenets), is that "traders get the garden views", period. It's written in stone, and only changed when occupancy numbers allow. You can bank on it. And I'm VERY OK with that.  

If the occupancy is off-season and predominantly non-owners, it will obviously enhance the chances of a better villa, but after many years of both occupying and trading, I have always been given fair assignments, and we've been to almost every resort except for two of the Hawaii ones, Palm Desert ones, and Aruba. Receiving a villa that is oceanSIDE at Myrtle Beach on a trade-in is already beyond the norm-----so how can anyone complain? Those are many times rated as high as some of the oceanfronts.  I continue to be amazed at what people think they're "entitled to". 

We have always accepted whatever assignment we've received. I have watched many an owner show up at a resort check-in desk and proceed to berate the staff about their assignment, and frankly it makes me laugh, although my real tendency is to gag. They try to tell the staff "well, we are so-and-so".  Big whoop. Everyone else there is somebody too, and probably paid just as much, or owns just as much. Frequently more. 

It's probably still true that the vast majority of Marriott owners bought developer weeks originally. And most owners still occupy their own resorts. Trades do happen a lot, but most current occupiers are owners. Bottom line,  don't assume that your status rates the best villa. 

I do not think the desk ever assigns based on whether someone bought developer or resale. I also have never seen evidence of it, and believe me, I have watched.  But if it were me, I WOULD assign based on that. So be glad it isn't me at the front desk. Someone with five resale weeks didn't pay what the others did, and yet they complain. And unbelievably somebody shows up with an AC and wants a great unit? right.  Just be glad Marriott tries to adhere to a fair policy, and I honestly believe they do.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 14, 2011)

jme said:


> I for one admire the way Marriott has handled the villa assignments over the years. I feel it's as fair as they can make it, and they've gone the extra mile to make it so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 14, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> For the most part I do agree. However one thing I disagree with to an extent is placing multi week owners staying multiple weeks in the top priority. This means the lowly single week owner that always returns year after year in prime time ALWAYS gets a poor unit. Why is that single week owner any less an owner than the one that owns multiple weeks. They have every right to stay a week in a prime unit while the multi week owner stays a week in the lesser unit.
> 
> Those multi week owners checkin and then tie up that prime unit for all those multiple weeks.
> 
> I think this is where the SC resorts have it right. They use a rotational system so everyone gets something good every few years.



I feel the same way - that rotation makes all the difference in making sure that owners using their own weeks are always given an equal opportunity at the most desirable units.  Is it NCV that's always mentioned on TUG as the resort where single-week owners of prime weeks don't ever get a shot at the "best" units?  I think that's so unfair, and I don't understand why the resort encourages that level of entitlement among multi-week owners.


----------



## Smooth Air (Sep 15, 2011)

Same thing happens at Ocean Pointe, one of the highest Owner Occupancy Marriotts. Some multiple week Owners ( & Marriott) have forgotten the concept here: It's a Time....*SHARE* property, not a personal vacation home for 2-3 months. 

You can buy 12 weeks but you should not expect that you do not have to share those weeks with other Owners! At Ocean Pointe they allow 12 week owners to "move in" & occupy a prime villa for the duration of their 12 weeks. That's not right.


----------



## potchak (Sep 15, 2011)

Smooth Air said:


> Somebody here has theorized that Marriott Owners who purchased from the Developer ranked higher in the room assignment pecking order than Marriott Owners who purchased Resale.
> 
> Over many years we have never seen any evidence to support this theory.
> How about you?
> ...


I can tell you this is not the case as we have purchased 3 of our 5 weeks from Marriott. 



jme said:


> I for one admire the way Marriott has handled the villa assignments over the years. I feel it's as fair as they can make it, and they've gone the extra mile to make it so.


  I disagree that the way Marriott handles is fair. The owner owns a certain view. They trade it into II, but then Marriott uses that unit instead of giving it to the trader. I would think it would cause a lot less churn if we got the view on our confirmation. But marriott is trying to make an extra buck be it from renters with a higher view, or DC using the higher views. 



jme said:


> In the "category of owner" being discussed, there are many of us similar to you.....We are also platinum elite rewards members for many years, not just one or two, we purchased 5 high-end developer weeks and own a sixth, and so forth. When we trade somewhere, we are given assignments commensurate with our status but MOSTLY "how we got there", and we are therefore given assignments based on the resort layout and the local "rules", all of which must be taken into account. If we got top villa assignments just because we have status somewhere else, it wouldn't necessarily be fair.


  Granted I may have requested Oceanfront because I want to see what I am buying, but I would have been happy with an Oceanview knowing that we traded in, but I certainly didn't expect to be relegated down to gardenview, and a bad gardenview at that. Last year during gold season, I traded in with a Platinum Studio during flexchange, confirmation stated Oceanfront, but we ended up with Oceanside. I was perfectly satisfied with this. But this year I trade a Platinum 1 bd into Silver season and get a horrible room placement in the garden villas. My status hasn't changed from last year so why do I go from a great room, to what I consider to be one of the worst rooms we could get? I understand mixing it up, but to go from an awesome room using a studio to a crappy room using a 1bd plat, I do have a problem with. Due to the change in seasons and I believe this was flexchange as well, I consider these equal in value although many would still consider this an upgrade. But Silver and Platinum do have significant differences in pricing, therefore if you are using value as a comparative then they are about equal.  



jme said:


> For example, if we used an AC, are we supposed to get rewarded by getting the Queen's chambers? Hardly.
> .... and that's fair.  Sorry to burst anyone's bubble.


I would agree with this and if I had used an AC to get this week, I would probably agree with you, but I did not. Frankly, since we are multiple week owners we should be pretty close to the top of the list. 



jme said:


> And to address a similar issue previously discussed, I also do not believe that someone who trades in should receive the exact same villa DEPOSITED, just because it was written on a piece of paper. It's ridiculous.  What if the owner of the week deposited (gained on trade) traded in a one-BR???  Why should someone expect an oceanfront unit, or even a close-second valued villa, just because someone traded that in?  A trade in is a trade in--- Be happy to be there.


I disagree. The owner paid for their view and unit size and chose to exchange it. Therefore to make it easier on everyone, Marriott should just give that view and unit to the person who got the trade. However, Marriott is all their wisdom and glory, decides to make money off the owners and re-use that unit that was already booked. I have a problem with this. 




SueDonJ said:


> I feel the same way - that rotation makes all the difference in making sure that owners using their own weeks are always given an equal opportunity at the most desirable units.  Is it NCV that's always mentioned on TUG as the resort where single-week owners of prime weeks don't ever get a shot at the "best" units?  I think that's so unfair, and I don't understand why the resort encourages that level of entitlement among multi-week owners.


I have no issues with rotation and when we start using our week that we purchased here, we know we will be moved around. I expect this I even remember seeing that when we use our Oceanfront unit, we will get Starfish so often since there are more units in it, and then conch and scallop so often. I am ok with this because it is based on the number of rooms in those bldgs in our view category. But to go from awesome room to crappy room in 1 yr, when it is a lesser season is uncalled for in my opinion.

I know that we all have our opinions, so maybe it is time to agree to disagree.


----------



## jlhworth (Sep 15, 2011)

*Thanks, Doug!*



dougp26364 said:


> If you used an AC to exchange in, then you would have needed to either call the resort to let them know you're multi-week Marriott owners or had I.I. flag the exchange showing your status with Marriott. Otherwise, you're not only just another exchanger but, your an outside exchanger using an AC. About as low on the totem pole for room placement as you can be.
> 
> BTW, we'll be in Breck next week but, not at MVL.



Thanks, Doug! I will do this in the future, just in case it will make a difference. BTW I checked out some of your photos prior to the trip. Thanks for going to the time and trouble, it is truly appreciated.

Have a great time! I'm guessing parking and crowds will be an issue in the not too distant future, as we wondered if we might wake to snow this morning (but didn't).


----------



## jlhworth (Sep 15, 2011)

*Sorry if I pushed the wrong buttons.*



jme said:


> I for one admire the way Marriott has handled the villa assignments over the years. I feel it's as fair as they can make it, and they've gone the extra mile to make it so. They DO take into account who we are, but sometimes it just doesn't happen, for whatever reason. Perhaps because there ARE others there who have equivalent qualifications or better. The priority ranking is exactly the way it should be, imho. That posted pecking order is extremely fair, and exactly what I want to see. If I had made that list, it would be the same.



My past experience had led me to feel this same exact way.  Now that I have read the other posts in this thread, I'm not as sure that there isn't room for some changes that might make things more fair. 



jme said:


> In the "category of owner" being discussed, there are many of us similar to you.....We are also platinum elite rewards members for many years, not just one or two, we purchased 5 high-end developer weeks and own a sixth, and so forth. When we trade somewhere, we are given assignments commensurate with our status but MOSTLY "how we got there", and we are therefore given assignments based on the resort layout and the local "rules", all of which must be taken into account. If we got top villa assignments just because we have status somewhere else, it wouldn't necessarily be fair.



You *must* have some clout to know such things as how long I have been a Platinum Elite Rewards member.  Kind of scary!



jme said:


> For example, if we used an AC, are we supposed to get rewarded by getting the Queen's chambers? Hardly.
> .... and that's fair.  Sorry to burst anyone's bubble.



You really don't sound sorry.   But not to worry, you didn't burst MY bubble!  I didn't ask for the Queen's chambers!! I don't mind saying, though, that _based purely on my past experience with Marriott trades_, I was *completely surprised* by my bottom floor assignment with a view of the back of another building.



jme said:


> Does someone really expect to get a top villa assignment when paying $199 for a week's stay using an AC?----equivalent to $28.40 a night????? Really?



No.



jme said:


> I would just be happy they allowed me to stay there all week for a ridiculously low price like that. To complain about that when using an AC is downright selfish, and I don't mind saying so.



I couldn't disagree more with this comment.  I consider my costs much differently than you must. * IMHO*, I paid much more than the $199 A/C fee for this week. I don't mind if others think I am unfair to consider all my involved costs, but I will continue to do so. I will probably never in my lifetime, take what I consider a CHEAP vacation.  That's okay with me.  I truly love vacationing this way and have few, if any, regrets.

If you will reread my post, I simply wondered who else was here, currently. It is mud season, and I was really surprised at my very poor room assignment. This surprise somewhat stems from my past (very pleasant) experience with Marriott. This is the first time I've ever stayed on the bottom floor, even though I have EXPECTED to in the past during trades into red seasons.

I, too, do not complain at the front desk as if I'm entitled.  I have always accepted my room assignment, assuming there was a reason.  This time it may be the fact that I used a $199 A/C, but I choose to believe that perhaps I should have notified them prior to my arrival.


----------



## jlhworth (Sep 15, 2011)

*Checking out, and I'm gonna ask!*

My husband and I have decided to leave a day early and had arrived a day late due to the death of a dear friend.  (That means I spent more than 28.40 per night) 

We are going down to Denver and will use some MR points to stay where we will likely be much more "comfortable".:whoopie:  

Since I will be checking out and speaking to someone at the front desk, I intend to ask about the room assignment.  They may not share accurate information, but it could resolve some of the questions in my mind without relying on speculation.


----------



## potchak (Sep 15, 2011)

Please let us know what you find out and what resort you are staying in. My condolences for the loss of your friend. It is never easy to say goodbye to the ones we love.


----------



## jlhworth (Sep 15, 2011)

*Here's what I was told*

Michelle,

The front desk was not busy so I stopped to make sure our room was indeed tied to our MR account. I asked about "pecking order".

They assured me that my reservation indicated my status as an owner, etc.

The explanation was that there are very few 1BR units at this location (We were at Marriott Mountain Valley Lodge in Breckenridge) and they have inexplicably been at capacity since Labor Day. (I'm left to assume that they are at capacity with other more deserving owners).

Thanks for your concern.

Better room view here on the 16th floor (concierge level) at Marriott Denver City Center.


----------



## jme (Sep 15, 2011)

potchak said:


> I can tell you this is not the case as we have purchased 3 of our 5 weeks from Marriott.
> 
> I disagree that the way Marriott handles is fair. The owner owns a certain view. They trade it into II, but then Marriott uses that unit instead of giving it to the trader. I would think it would cause a lot less churn if we got the view on our confirmation. But marriott is trying to make an extra buck be it from renters with a higher view, or DC using the higher views.
> 
> ...



Again, I'll repeat, you're trading in studios and 1-BR's and wish to get fantastic 2-BR units on trade???? You may get into a nicer resort using a platinum trade week, but a unit assignment is irrelevant in their eyes. The unit type you deposit has more to do with the assignment than the season, always.  In the grand scheme of things, you are being placed exactly where you should be, and probably better. And i don't mean that in a disrespectful way, but just as a matter of fairness. They would do the same to anyone else depositing a studio yet seeking a top floor 2-BR near the ocean. 

And again, also, it's my opinion that no one should get what somebody else deposited, regardless of your feelings. It simply has nothing to do with your trade into a resort. What they do with that week is their prerogative, and that does not bother me one bit. It would be too random and unfair to all that trade to learn that you get something different just because you're "just lucky".  (Seems they agree with me.) Unless you also want to get the occasional studio FROM someone when you yourself deposited a 2-BR, if the shoe were on the other foot. Would you accept that? What if that owner deposited his "bad unit assignment year" and you got the first floor, dumpster view just because it was that owner's week? i can hear it now. 

and as a reminder, the resorts do in fact keep record of prior unit assignments, so if one year a multiple week owner gets a great unit, the next year he/she receives a lesser one, and that is a well-known and stated policy which is currently in force.  I've seen it in action over and over. 

Sounds like you're in this to "trade up".  It is and will remain a policy at certain resorts that traders get "garden view"...it's not my policy, but it's well-known. I happen to agree with it. And it applies to both you and me. 

I've been in this a long time, and the policies are fair. Some will always object, but sometimes the complaint is not well-founded.

And another thing.....the objection mentioned by someone else, which I would share if it were true, would be the multiple week owners always getting top billing, but believe me, it rotates, so that belief is not valid. Unit assignments do vary from year to year.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 15, 2011)

jme said:


> Again, I'll repeat, you're trading in studios and 1-BR's and wish to get fantastic 2-BR units on trade???? You may get into a nicer resort using a platinum trade week, but a unit assignment is irrelevant in their eyes. The unit type you deposit has more to do with the assignment than the season, always.



I don't think this is true. The resort has no idea what you used to get the exchange. In fact week booked through an II AC or getaway looks the same to the resort as an actual exchange.



> In the grand scheme of things, you are being placed exactly where you should be, and probably better. And i don't mean that in a disrespectful way, but just as a matter of fairness. They would do the same to anyone else depositing a studio yet seeking a top floor 2-BR near the ocean.
> 
> And again, also, it's my opinion that no one should get what somebody else deposited, regardless of your feelings. It simply has nothing to do with your trade into a resort. What they do with that week is their prerogative, and that does not bother me one bit. It would be too random and unfair to all that trade to learn that you get something different just because you're "just lucky".  (Seems they agree with me.) Unless you also want to get the occasional studio FROM someone when you yourself deposited a 2-BR, if the shoe were on the other foot. Would you accept that? What if that owner deposited his "bad unit assignment year" and you got the first floor, dumpster view just because it was that owner's week? i can hear it now.



I don't know what week potchak used for the exchange, but I think it is not always true that getting a larger unit is always a trade up. potchak is traveling in September, far from peak time ANYWHERE. This is low season, regardless of how Marriott classifies the season. If offering a prime week studio or 1BR, I would actually consider a September 2BR a downtrade.



> and as a reminder, the resorts do in fact keep record of prior unit assignments, so if one year a multiple week owner gets a great unit, the next year he/she receives a lesser one, and that is a well-known and stated policy which is currently in force.  I've seen it in action over and over.
> 
> Sounds like you're in this to "trade up".  It is and will remain a policy at certain resorts that traders get "garden view"...it's not my policy, but it's well-known. I happen to agree with it. And it applies to both you and me.
> 
> ...



This may be true at SC resorts, but I don't think it is stated policy across all resorts in the system.


----------



## JanT (Sep 15, 2011)

Potchak,

Platinum or any other "status" in the Marriott Rewards Program plays no part in room/view assignment within the Marriott Vacation Club program.  You do, however, receive your platinum welcome gift and still earn points for expenditures at the resort at the platinum level.   But, as far as view or room assignment, it means nothing.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 15, 2011)

JanT said:


> Potchak,
> 
> Platinum or any other "status" in the Marriott Rewards Program plays no part in room/view assignment within the Marriott Vacation Club program.  You do, however, receive your platinum welcome gift and still earn points for expenditures at the resort at the platinum level.   But, as far as view or room assignment, it means nothing.



I don't believe this is all together true. While it is true that you might not trump someone for a particular view, if two guests have the exact same qualifications for status, there are minor tie breakers rather than a flip of the coin which may determine who gets the slightly better unit. Not only are their broad brush strokes but there are also fine lines that assist a resort in determining who is placed where. I do not envy room controls job of assiging rooms week after week or, in the case of the DC, day after day. 

Of course one of the major factors when you've exchanged in is how many owners are currently staying at the resort on either their home resort time or exchanging back into their home resort. I know at Ocean Pointe there are weeks when it is very heavily occupied by owners vs exchangers. In those instances, an exchanger with the highest status within the Marriott system is likely to get a parking lot view. It's one of the reasons we tend to stay at our home resorts in our seasons and exchange into other Marriott's during shoulder seasons. We don't always get a prime view but, I feel we've done a little better than average.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 15, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> The resort has no idea what you used to get the exchange. In fact week booked through an II AC or getaway looks the same to the resort as an actual exchange.



Actually, I'm pretty certain they do know what was used to exchange in. Every once in a while I've seen what the resort desk clerk was looking at and, if memory serves me correctly, it listed what was used to exchange in.

Once we had exchanged back into our home resort. I called ahead to inquire about our unit placement and, even though they wouldn't tell me, I got the feeling I might not be as happy as we've been in the past. At that time I mentioned that we were mult. week Marriott owners and actually owned at the resort we'd exchanged back into, using that outside the Marriott system week.

Instantly the attitude of the clerk changed and she looked up our account information. She stated she was making a note on our file and specifically told us that, any time we made an exchange through Interval back into Marriott, to make certain that Interval flagged the file to show we were Marriott owners, even though we were using something else to exchange back into the resort. Maybe I'm wrong but, I'm assuming that being Marriott owners will make a difference so long as Interval remembers to flag the file. 

In this case, the desk clerk new exactly what had been used to exchange back into the resort and it was going to affect our placement. Interval had failed to appropriately note our Marriott owner status, even though everything is suppose to go through the Marriott desk, and the lack of that notation was going to negatively affect our unit location. 

I do suspect they know exactly what was used to exchange into a resort, be it a resort week or an AC, and this does affect unit placement in at least some small way. 

FWIW, the first time we exchanged into Ocean Pointe, before we were owners, we used an AC. We had a first floor room as far back from the ocean with a parking lot view as could be given at that time. IOW, the worst possible location. Since then we've exchanged back in using an outside week and exchanged back in using a deposit from Ocean Pointe for a year other than the deposited weeks usage year and have had much better luck.

I guess the easiest thing to do is ask one of the clerks. Maybe I'll do that sometime, just to see what they say. I'm really sort of currious about this now, not that it makes a tremendous amount of difference to me but, I'd really be interested to know.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 15, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Actually, I'm pretty certain they do know what was used to exchange in. Every once in a while I've seen what the resort desk clerk was looking at and, if memory serves me correctly, it listed what was used to exchange in.
> 
> Once we had exchanged back into our home resort. I called ahead to inquire about our unit placement and, even though they wouldn't tell me, I got the feeling I might not be as happy as we've been in the past. At that time I mentioned that we were mult. week Marriott owners and actually owned at the resort we'd exchanged back into, using that outside the Marriott system week.
> 
> ...



I don't know if this is enough evidence to indicate that the resort knows exactly what was used for the exchange. It seems that the resort did know that you didn't use a Marriott week for the exchange as there is an indicator that shows if you are a Marriott owner or not. This is well known to exist because one of the levels on the pecking order hierarchy is an owner/Marriott owner exchanging back in

I think however that that being a Marriott owner is about all they receive. I don't see any evidence from this that they would know if a non-Marriott "exchange" (or even a Marriott to Marriott exchange) was with a 1BR, 2BR, getaway or even if you used an AC. I doubt they know what week you offered up, whether it was low season or high season.

I just don't believe the resorts receive this much information from II with the reservation information.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 16, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> *I don't know if this is enough evidence to indicate that the resort knows exactly what was used for the exchange. *It seems that the resort did know that you didn't use a Marriott week for the exchange as there is an indicator that shows if you are a Marriott owner or not. This is well known to exist because one of the levels on the pecking order hierarchy is an owner/Marriott owner exchanging back in
> 
> I think however that that being a Marriott owner is about all they receive. I don't see any evidence from this that they would know if a non-Marriott "exchange" (or even a Marriott to Marriott exchange) was with a 1BR, 2BR, getaway or even if you used an AC. I doubt they know what week you offered up, whether it was low season or high season.
> 
> I just don't believe the resorts receive this much information from II with the reservation information.



Opps, I misunderstood. I would not doubt that they don't know exactly what resort was used for an exchange, just whether it came from an AC, Getaway or direct exchange through Interval. I may ask them when we check in at our home resort in in a couple of months exactly how detailed the information is that I.I. sends them. After all, it could be similar to the history I can see on Interval's own account.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 16, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Opps, I misunderstood. I would not doubt that they don't know exactly what resort was used for an exchange, just whether it came from an AC, Getaway or direct exchange through Interval. I may ask them when we check in at our home resort in in a couple of months exactly how detailed the information is that I.I. sends them. After all, it could be similar to the history I can see on Interval's own account.



I am not sure that they can differentiate between an AC, Getaway or outright exchange. In calls we have made to rooms control for stays with a getaway, I was given the impression that they saw it the same as any II exchnage. It would be interesting to know for sure.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 16, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure that they can differentiate between an AC, Getaway or outright exchange. In calls we have made to rooms control for stays with a getaway, I was given the impression that they saw it the same as any II exchnage. It would be interesting to know for sure.



From discussions with two different resorts, one Marriott and one non-Marriott, the front desk clerk did know the source of the reservation. I'm reasonably certain they have that information at the very least.


----------



## potchak (Sep 16, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't know what week potchak used for the exchange, but I think it is not always true that getting a larger unit is always a trade up. potchak is traveling in September, far from peak time ANYWHERE. This is low season, regardless of how Marriott classifies the season. If offering a prime week studio or 1BR, I would actually consider a September 2BR a downtrade.



We used a July 4th week each time. Last year we exchanged the studio to get a last minute (was within a week) trade to MOW in Gold season and ended up with Oceanside. This year we traded the 1bd side to end up with Gardenview. In my opinion, I was not exactly trading up this time since I went from highest demand week to a silver week. 



JanT said:


> Potchak,
> 
> Platinum or any other "status" in the Marriott Rewards Program plays no part in room/view assignment within the Marriott Vacation Club program.  You do, however, receive your platinum welcome gift and still earn points for expenditures at the resort at the platinum level.   But, as far as view or room assignment, it means nothing.



I do not even think we got our platinum gift because she never even mentioned it, nor did we get the little paper that said we get our 500 pts.


----------

